# Spypoint Cell Link



## thetrock (Jun 19, 2020)

I picked up one of the new Spypoint Cell-Link Universal Cellular Adapter that will turn any non-cellular camera into a cellular-capable device.  The Cell Link has an SD card on a cable that plugs into the camera and will allow the door to close.  There is also a slot for a micro sd card in the Cell Link adapter that will still capture your image on a SD card.  It uses the same Spypoint app on your cell phone as the existing wifi Spypoint cameras.  Cost for Cell Link adapter is only $59.99 and easy to hook up.  They offer in both Verizon and Nationwide.

I couldn't get the Cell Link adapter to get a signal to start with even though I could get a  2 bar signal with the new Spypoint Link Micro LTE camera.  I moved around the property and still couldn't get a signal so I decided to take it with me to town and try there.  It connected in town and worked great. I plugged up to a trail camera in truck and I got first picture instantly on my cell phone.  Once I got home, I tried to get a signal and now I got 2 out of 5 bars and I took a test picture and it sent picture instantly to my cell phone.  

Don't know how reliable it will be in long run but for $59.99 it is a low cost to make a regular trail cam into a cellular one!  They just came out a few days ago and are hard to find.  I bought one of two that Academy got in from Spypoint!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jun 20, 2020)

I just picked one up also to hook up to my Primos cam I got laying around.I already have 3 Spypoint link micro cams,hope this device works as directed.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 24, 2020)

I picked one up today on a whim in Academy. I tried a Link Micro once and immediately took it back. If this works as advertised it'll be great. I much prefer my non-cell cams over the Spypoint ones.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jun 24, 2020)

That’s a great idea. Keep us posted on how it performs! Sounds like it could use a booster Antenna/signal booster..??


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 24, 2020)

I’m running 8 spypoint link micros and they have been great. Looking forward to see how well this product does. Watching


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 24, 2020)

I said I wasn't going to be buying anymore Spypoint stuff but I guess I am weak as I just ordered one from Academy to try out.  I like that the idea of moving it from one camera to the other so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## thetrock (Jun 28, 2020)

Set up this Cell-Link adapter last Friday in Kentucky with a Moultrie trail camera and it seems to be working fine.  I've already used up my free 100 pictures so will have to purchase a plan for more.  

When setting this adapter up make sure you set your Cell-Link to send pictures immediately and test your camera location no matter what signal strength you receive from adapter.  My Adapter signal was only one bar and I almost moved to another location to see if I could receive a better signal but i started receiving pictures immediately on my cell phone and I've already received the 100 photos since Friday.  

My other Spypoint Micro link LTE camera received a red signal and only one bar also but I received pictures from it immediately.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jun 28, 2020)

Sounds like we need to figure out a way to adapt a signal booster to these! Course by the time we do all that..you’ve spent just about as much money as you would on a new cell cam?


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 28, 2020)

thetrock said:


> Set up this Cell-Link adapter last Friday in Kentucky with a Moultrie trail camera and it seems to be working fine.  I've already used up my free 100 pictures so will have to purchase a plan for more.
> 
> When setting this adapter up make sure you set your Cell-Link to send pictures immediately and test your camera location no matter what signal strength you receive from adapter.  My Adapter signal was only one bar and I almost moved to another location to see if I could receive a better signal but i started receiving pictures immediately on my cell phone and I've already received the 100 photos since Friday.
> 
> My other Spypoint Micro link LTE camera received a red signal and only one bar also but I received pictures from it immediately.



They don't give you the first month free?  They did that on all their other Spypoint products?


----------



## thetrock (Jun 28, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> They don't give you the first month free?  They did that on all their other Spypoint products?


Looks like the Cell Link is only 7 days free to start and 100 free each month.  The camera's are still free for first month and 100 free after that.


----------



## thetrock (Jun 28, 2020)

sleepr71 said:


> Sounds like we need to figure out a way to adapt a signal booster to these! Course by the time we do all that..you’ve spent just about as much money as you would on a new cell cam?


You can buy the same booster that Spypoint offers on Amazon a lot cheaper.  I tried the booster on this Cell-Link adapter and it didn't seem to improve signal.  As I said earlier, looks like you will receive pictures even if you only get one bar on signal strength.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 29, 2020)

Set mine up in the woods behind my house on a fairly active trail and have received 0 pictures in the last 5 or so days. Going to check it today to see what's up. I'm guessing the cord pulled loose.

One of the drawbacks to this design is the ribbon cord that connects to the SD slot is very finnicky and will pull loose when you close the cover on the trail cam. I've had that happen a few times when checking in the yard.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 30, 2020)

OK, so I've had this thing about a week now and have tested it in my yard and in the woods. Thought I'd share some initial first impressions of it.

First, the ribbon cord that connects the cam to the wireless unit is EXTREMELY finnicky. Depending on how you close the access door on the trail cam, it may pull out slightly and this will prevent the communication between the units.

Second, it may just be the cam that I'm testing but the pics seem to be of lesser quality and the trigger seems to be a little slower than normal.

Third, the app is a pain. It is very slow to send pics compared to my Spartan. It always signs me out of the app and overall it's just not very user friendly.

I was optimistic about the technology but Spypoint has let me down again unfortunately. I'll probably end up giving it away if it continues like this...


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 30, 2020)

ssramage said:


> OK, so I've had this thing about a week now and have tested it in my yard and in the woods. Thought I'd share some initial first impressions of it.
> 
> First, the ribbon cord that connects the cam to the wireless unit is EXTREMELY finnicky. Depending on how you close the access door on the trail cam, it may pull out slightly and this will prevent the communication between the units.
> 
> ...



To compare anything Spypoint to a Spartan is not realistic.  It's like comparing apples to oranges.  I was wondering what would happen when the door was closed on these ribbons if it would have an effect and I appreciate your input on that.  Do you have to do firmware updates like you constantly seem to have to do with their cameras?


----------



## ssramage (Jun 30, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> To compare anything Spypoint to a Spartan is not realistic.  It's like comparing apples to oranges.  I was wondering what would happen when the door was closed on these ribbons if it would have an effect and I appreciate your input on that.  Do you have to do firmware updates like you constantly seem to have to do with their cameras?


I’m not sure yet, but I’d imagine I would.


----------



## thetrock (Jul 1, 2020)

thetrock said:


> Set up this Cell-Link adapter last Friday in Kentucky with a Moultrie trail camera and it seems to be working fine.  I've already used up my free 100 pictures so will have to purchase a plan for more.
> 
> When setting this adapter up make sure you set your Cell-Link to send pictures immediately and test your camera location no matter what signal strength you receive from adapter.  My Adapter signal was only one bar and I almost moved to another location to see if I could receive a better signal but i started receiving pictures immediately on my cell phone and I've already received the 100 photos since Friday.
> 
> My other Spypoint Micro link LTE camera received a red signal and only one bar also but I received pictures from it immediately.


The Spypoint Cell-Link quit sending pictures Sunday night.  There has to be a problem between the trail camera and Cell-Link adapter since the adapter is sending signals to my account, just no pictures.  

Since camera is set up in Kentucky, I won't know the problem until I can go back to Kentucky.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 1, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> To compare anything Spypoint to a Spartan is not realistic.  It's like comparing apples to oranges.  I was wondering what would happen when the door was closed on these ribbons if it would have an effect and I appreciate your input on that.  Do you have to do firmware updates like you constantly seem to have to do with their cameras?




I see what your saying about SPYPOINT vs Spartan is apples to oranges but according to their advertising they should be completely equal. IMO I’ll never buy anything else with SPYPOINTs name on it


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 1, 2020)

sghoghunter said:


> I see what your saying about SPYPOINT vs Spartan is apples to oranges but according to their advertising they should be completely equal. IMO I’ll never buy anything else with SPYPOINTs name on it



I don't mind the camera and the quality that it gives me in the pictures for the price I pay, I am just tired of all the firmware updates to keep it running.  What good does a cell camera do if it's always needing me to run up to my lease to update the firmware.  They really need to figure out how to do that from their headquarters or it will end up being the downfall of them I believe.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 1, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> I don't mind the camera and the quality that it gives me in the pictures for the price I pay, I am just tired of all the firmware updates to keep it running.  What good does a cell camera do if it's always needing me to run up to my lease to update the firmware.  They really need to figure out how to do that from their headquarters or it will end up being the downfall of them I believe.


Mine worked perfect till I done an update. Since then it’s been a pain


----------



## whitter (Jul 1, 2020)

SHDW633 wrote:

I don't mind the camera and the quality that it gives me in the pictures for the price I pay, I am just tired of all the firmware updates to keep it running. What good does a cell camera do if it's always needing me to run up to my lease to update the firmware. They really need to figure out how to do that from their headquarters or it will end up being the downfall of them I believe.

SHDW, I use the Ridgetec cell cams and I can do updates from home and I do not have to visit the cam. With my solar panels and LI battery's my visits to some of my very distant properties, has been since the beginning of hunting season last year. My security cameras on construction sites have also gone over a year.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 1, 2020)

whitter said:


> SHDW, I use the Ridgeway cell cams and I can do updates from home and I do not have to visit the cam. With my solar panels and LI battery's my visits to some of my very distant properties, has been since the beginning of hunting season last year. My security cameras on construction sites have also gone over a year.



I am not familiar with Ridgeway?  I do know of Ridgetec but again those cameras are $400 compared to a $100 or less Spypoint to do pretty much the same thing and I also use my Moultrie solar panels on the spypoints so it's not an issue of how long they last.  Again, I am happy with what I have for the money I spent and I get 100 free per month from the cameras and pretty close to the least expensive per camera plan out there, just wish they would work out something with those updates or at least get the cameras to not need so many.  I do have one Link Evo up there right now that has been going on 2 years straight and hasn't needed one update and is sending me pics everyday that I am ecstatic, but that is one out of 5 that's been that way with the others seeming to need updates on a regular basis.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 1, 2020)

Not sure what I'm getting next. I canned my Moultrie Mobile. Not interested in Spypoint. May get another Spartan or Ridgetec. But, Tactacam is about to release its camera, and it appears to be $119, and $120 a year prepaid unlimited. Who knows what tomorrow brings.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 1, 2020)

Wonder if those tactacam cameras can be commanded to take pictures or photos, like a Spartan can?? I’m still on the fence of what camera to put over a hog trap... because I need to be able to command it to take pictures or video in real time?


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 1, 2020)

sleepr71 said:


> Wonder if those tactacam cameras can be commanded to take pictures or photos, like a Spartan can?? I’m still on the fence of what camera to put over a hog trap... because I need to be able to command it to take pictures or video in real time?


It says image on demand. But, I think its thumbnails too, instead of higher res pics.

Videos are going to be the higher priced stuff. Spartan, Ridgetec, Covert.


----------



## whitter (Jul 1, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> I am not familiar with Ridgeway?  I do know of Ridgetec but again those cameras are $400 compared to a $100 or less Spypoint to do pretty much the same thing and I also use my Moultrie solar panels on the spypoints so it's not an issue of how long they last.  Again, I am happy with what I have for the money I spent and I get 100 free per month from the cameras and pretty close to the least expensive per camera plan out there, just wish they would work out something with those updates or at least get the cameras to not need so many.  I do have one Link Evo up there right now that has been going on 2 years straight and hasn't needed one update and is sending me pics everyday that I am ecstatic, but that is one out of 5 that's been that way with the others seeming to need updates on a regular basis.



shdw pls excuse a crippled old mind and you are correct in that what I meant to say was Ridgetec. When they said to travel to cam for updates , I was saying that Ridgetec was up-gradable from home.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 1, 2020)

whitter said:


> shdw pls excuse a crippled old mind and you are correct in that what I meant to say was Ridgetec. When they said to travel to cam for updates , I was saying that Ridgetec was up-gradable from home.



That being able to upgrade from home is a big deal in keeping them things running, especially when you are over 350 miles away.....as I am finding out!!


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 2, 2020)

Now, that Exodus has worked out all their bugs on their Render cell cams, they blow all the others I have away. I know everyone likes Spartan, and mine are OK, but the pic quality isn't spectacular. I have 3 Spypoints and have had zero issues with any of them. I think they take about the same quality pics as Spartan.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 2, 2020)

Kris87 said:


> Now, that Exodus has worked out all their bugs on their Render cell cams, they blow all the others I have away. I know everyone likes Spartan, and mine are OK, but the pic quality isn't spectacular. I have 3 Spypoints and have had zero issues with any of them. I think they take about the same quality pics as Spartan.



How is Exodus data plan pricing.  My buddies went to Cuddeback due to the ability to have several cameras on one plan which is only about $10 a month but they have 10 cameras on it.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 2, 2020)

Kris87 said:


> Now, that Exodus has worked out all their bugs on their Render cell cams, they blow all the others I have away. I know everyone likes Spartan, and mine are OK, but the pic quality isn't spectacular. I have 3 Spypoints and have had zero issues with any of them. I think they take about the same quality pics as Spartan.



Really? I've had 0 issues with my Spartan picture quality when HD photos are uploaded. I'm not sure how you could get much better (or need much better) than this.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 2, 2020)

ssramage said:


> Really? I've had 0 issues with my Spartan picture quality when HD photos are uploaded. I'm not sure how you could get much better (or need much better) than this. View attachment 1025011


I think what he's saying is there isn't a ton of difference with a Spypoint pic, especially considering the price difference.  Here's a pic off my Spypoint Link Evo from not too long ago and that's a cell pic, not a pic from the SD card which is much more crisper than this pic.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 3, 2020)

The Exodus plans are about what everything else is too. They also run off of one total data plan, so multiple cameras are all on one plan with them. It's not like Spypoint where you have to have multiple plans. 

I have no issue with the Spartan HD photos. The normal photos aren't that great. The Exodus HD photos are phenomenal though.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 18, 2020)

Are any of you that are using the link having an issue with the Micro SD card not being able to show you the pics on the camera if you put it in your computer using a card adapter.  My buddy says his won't show him picks if he uses an adapter but will show him the pics if he uses the micro sd card slot on his new computer.  I don't have any micro SD card slot on my computer and have to use an adapter.  I bought the Cell link but have not opened it yet and won't if that is the case because I am not buying a new computer just to look at one micro SD card.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jul 18, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> Are any of you that are using the link having an issue with the Micro SD card not being able to show you the pics on the camera if you put it in your computer using a card adapter.  My buddy says his won't show him picks if he uses an adapter but will show him the pics if he uses the micro sd card slot on his new computer.  I don't have any micro SD card slot on my computer and have to use an adapter.  I bought the Cell link but have not opened it yet and won't if that is the case because I am not buying a new computer just to look at one micro SD card.


I don't have one, but that sounds like an issue with the card or the adapter to me


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 18, 2020)

It did to me too but he showed me on Spypoints website where it says that, yet it is worded strangely, like if you have the wrong class card you can't use an adapter or something like that.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jul 18, 2020)

Weird


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jul 20, 2020)

I notice on their website that the cell link takes a different software update than the micro does.This might help solve the problem you guys are having?


----------

